
Hydroxychloroquine linked to increase in Covid-19 deaths, heart risks - arunbahl
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/hydroxychloroquine-linked-to-increase-in-covid-19-deaths-heart-risks/
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273615)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23272222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23272222)

